# DPP convert and save



## Corkyb (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi folks,

new here, hello!  

I've encountered a problem in Digital Photo Pro that I haven't had before, hopefully someone can help.  When I edit a photo and convert and save to another destination the new file does not have the changes I've made.  It's always worked before and I was wondering if it may have anything to do with the camera settings when I took this batch of photos, or whatever at time of shooting, or ingestion into DPP.  Using 5D mk 2, shooting large jpeg, converting and saving to jpeg.  Tried going to tiff but also not saving changes.  As I say, never had this problem before.

Any help gratefully received.  Thanks in advance.

Corky


----------



## KenC (Apr 4, 2012)

"Convert and save" is supposed to be for converting raw files to jpg or tiff.  Is this what you were doing previously?  If so, and you've switched to shooting jpg, then it could be that this command doesn't do anything and you just need to use "save as" instead?  I've only used DPP on raw files, so I'm guessing here.  In any event, if you're shooting jpg directly, then why wouldn't you just open the file in PS or LR or Elements or whatever?


----------



## Corkyb (Apr 5, 2012)

Always shot jpeg (gonna swith to raw though)... don't have any editing software, I shoot for fun and just use DPP, though going to sort that too!  The changes are saved within DPP but not when I export them.  Never has this before.  Wondering if it's an issue with DPP.


----------

